# 2013 McKenzies and scoring rings for ASA



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Haven't seen one yet but my state rep said there is NO connector line anymore that the 12 rings will not be attached to any other ring there is a definite seperation of all rings so no confusion should be caused, but there will be some people that can't grasp the concept lol


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Nitroboy said:


> Haven't seen one yet but my state rep said there is NO connector line anymore that the 12 rings will not be attached to any other ring there is a definite seperation of all rings so no confusion should be caused, but there will be some people that can't grasp the concept lol


That's only if McKenzie and Mike can work out the deal guys I was in the meeting and he said they were going to try and do the rings different not a for sure thing yet


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok, that's just what I was told a few weeks ago, not sure which meeting your talking about but hopefully they get it worked out nice and clean, I always hated the connector lines, always told my wife for a few years now they should make them separate rings instead of having them touching, hopefully they get that done


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

keeping this up til we get a pic...


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Mckenzie makes these targets just for the Pro Ams and sells them after the tournament why don't they just put a upper and lower in the target? Does not make since ? Who runs Mckenzie? I know who owns them but they seem to be operating like a start up company?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cenochs said:


> Mckenzie makes these targets just for the Pro Ams and sells them after the tournament why don't they just put a upper and lower in the target? Does not make since ? Who runs Mckenzie? I know who owns them but they seem to be operating like a start up company?


Well, how many ASA centers would McKenzie have to have on-hand and how many IBO/NFAA centers would they have to have on-hand? So two molds. If a combination center then only one mold and no having X number of any center on-hand. Any with the new change hard telling how all is going to be effected. Said was X rings all going to be the same size...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I hope they just make the rings bigger. lain:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Not everyone that buys them from the pro-ams uses them only for ASA style events.

Im sure many clubs by them and shoot centers out of them for local or IBO shoots as well.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I heard the same thing about the removal of the connector area and curious to see how they plan to address it. It seems the only way to remove the connector line would be to remove the center 12. I also heard of new "smaller" targets this year. Any truth to that?

And I'm sorry to say this, but the only people I know who complain about the connector line are the people who can't hit it. It works for me!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

since IBO is on the Rinehardt ban wagon, I see no reason why McKenie would consider putting the center 12 ring in... take it out, problem solved.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> since IBO is on the Rinehardt ban wagon, I see no reason why McKenie would consider putting the center 12 ring in... take it out, problem solved.


JW, you forgetting the NFAA? And many clubs for their regular 3Ds still use the center X ring


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

i like the idea of having no center ring on the targets myself also......go back to the pro 12 like they had on the early targets


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> JW, you forgetting the NFAA? And many clubs for their regular 3Ds still use the center X ring


Maybe they should follow the larger nfaa states like Florida and use the ASA 12 ring


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> JW, you forgetting the NFAA? And many clubs for their regular 3Ds still use the center X ring





bhtr3d said:


> Maybe they should follow the larger nfaa states like Florida and use the ASA 12 ring


We used the center X ring at two ASA Ill. Qualifiers this past year. And then there are clubs, for their regular 3Ds, that don't count the X ring at all. Our club uses the combination centers so whoever can shoot at whatever X ring they want, but the X ring is not counted for anything, not points, not for tie breakers.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

ttt for pics


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> We used the center X ring at two ASA Ill. Qualifiers this past year. And then there are clubs, for their regular 3Ds, that don't count the X ring at all. Our club uses the combination centers so whoever can shoot at whatever X ring they want, but the X ring is not counted for anything, not points, not for tie breakers.



Sonny, hate to break this to you. But, clubs should be _now_ have the asa 12 rings on their targets....if not from the factory mold.... been cut in with a pipe or wood circle cut blade. ASA is 20 years old that 12 rings a few years older then that..... come on old man time to get the clubs in ilinios up to date ....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> Sonny, hate to break this to you. But, clubs should be _now_ have the asa 12 rings on their targets....if not from the factory mold.... been cut in with a pipe or wood circle cut blade. ASA is 20 years old that 12 rings a few years older then that..... come on old man time to get the clubs in ilinios up to date ....


Talk to Chuck, he approved the center X ring for the club that held -2- ASA Qualifiers.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Talk to Chuck, he approved the center X ring for the club that held -2- ASA Qualifiers.


that would be the OTHER chuck....


----------

